# multiple OSPF processes in quagga



## msepehr17 (Aug 28, 2017)

well I started quagga in my device and as you may know it works only in one OSPF. Now I am curious if it is possible to start quagga as two separate service to work simultaneously in order to use two different OSPF


----------



## msepehr17 (Aug 30, 2017)

As it state in the quagga doc it can't support multiple ospf processes. I have two routers which have two different ospf process number and obviously they can't see each others neighbor. I put a server between them and the server runs quagga (somthing like pic). I run ospf in interfaces which attached to the routers. Now the two router see each others neighbor. Can I solve this problem?
P.S: I can't use passive interface


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2017)

Don't post the same question multiple times please. Threads merged.


----------

